

Quora Needs To Die - brador
http://nerdr.com/quora-needs-to-die/

======
manuscreationis
"Search engines need a system of collectively flagging sites like Quora, so I,
and everybody else, would never see it in their results ever again."

Not sure about the "everybody else" part, but Google already has this
mechanism... Although I've heard sites like w3schools has already found ways
around it (Someone on here posted an article about it once, but it's lost to
me at this point, otherwise I'd post it as a reference).

As to his core point of requiring a login to view full results... It's
annoying, but since it's free it isn't the end of the world. It's not the
model I'd choose, but then again, Quora isn't really asking me for my
opinions.

StackOverflow definitely has the reader-model correct, although many people
are unhappy with their answer-model... So no one is perfect.

